# Pillow et petite curiosité



## kinon (3 Février 2018)

Bonjour,
Hier soir j'ai activé comme d'habitude cette application de suivi du sommeil couplée à la watch. Elle enregistre les mouvements du corps grace à la watch et aussi les sons grâce au micro de l'iPhone.
Le tel est en mode avion et ne conserve que le bluetooth pour communiquer avec la montre.

Ce matin j'écoute les enregistrement et à un moment j'entend une voix prononçant une phrase en allemand " Uhr öfften ohr ptolemus" que google me traduit par : horloge ouverte oreille ptolemus...
Je recherche Ptolemus et je trouve Ptolemus Belgium :
"PTOLEMUS se concentre entièrement sur les services de mobilité connectés et l'Internet des Objets. Présent en Europe et en Amérique du Nord, PTOLEMUS aide les principaux constructeurs automobiles, leurs fournisseurs, assureurs et prestataires de services après-vente à définir et à mettre en œuvre leurs stratégies télématiques."

Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est comment une voix a pu être enregistrée sur cette application qui utilise les micros de l'iPhone donc pour être enregistrée il faut qu'il y ait eu du son (diffusé par les hp du tel?)
Si quelqu'un a une idée?


----------

